# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Why did Amash not vote against the 4/23/2020 stimulus package?

## Matt Collins

Any ideas?

----------


## PAF

> I voted no on last month’s $2+ trillion coronavirus bill. Among its many failures, that bill denied assistance to millions of people. Today’s bill corrects an inequity by adding funds to PPP. But it doesn’t fix structural flaws that made the last bill so unfair and ineffective.


https://twitter.com/justinamash/stat...308676614?s=21

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Did he vote for it today? If he did, it's probably just to get money to the small companies that lost out to the cronies last time around.

His preference would be to not have any of these convoluted "bailouts" that go to the connected, and instead give money directly to (almost?) everyone.

----------

